# Unique Sock Pattern



## Grandma Kiera (Jun 15, 2012)

I am not a sock knitter, but I came across this pattern and thought it would be interesting to those of you who do.

http://alldaychic.com/rainbow-patch-knitted-socks-idea-diy/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Very unique --- would make for a very interesting slipper sock -- don't think they'd feel very comfortable in boots or shoes. A very good way to use up left over sock yarn bits and pieces.


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

Wow, might have to try this one. Thanks for sharing


----------



## colonialcrafter (Nov 7, 2012)

I can knit socks but not entrelac - putting them together blows my mind!!!!! Have to admit they are intriguing.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very unique. And fun! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

That is one colourful pair of socks! Kudos to whoever knits that pattern!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Thanks for the link! This is definitely something I'd like to try!!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

After all that work, I'd not like to hide them in a shoe.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

They'd look awesome in the clear Wellington type rain boots!!! I think I'm going to have to give this one some serious thought.



desireeross said:


> After all that work, I'd not like to hide them in a shoe.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I could not get the pattern to come up! Did anyone else?


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Didn't come up for me eithed.


----------



## poverbaugh (Aug 9, 2012)

Me either and I've tried all kinds of search...entrelac, argyle, fair isle..still nothing. Did see a pair I really would have liked to do but lost it and now can't find it again. Boo hoo. If anyone can find a link to this pattern please post. However, I think the pattern directions are under the picture and you need to incorporate entrelac method with a reg pattern.


----------



## Cridhe (Nov 6, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I could not get the pattern to come up! Did anyone else?


There may be no written instructions... The text notes: "You can make the rainbow patch knitted socks with the help of the 'entrelac technique' (check out the videos below)"  so I'm guessing that's where we find out how to do it.

These are so bright and festive that I wonder if they would make good Xmas stockings! Elongate the top, of course... Hmm!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Interesting ...Thanks for the link..


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Socks are hard enough - this one would leave me bald!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They'd look awesome in the clear Wellington type rain boots!!! I think I'm going to have to give this one some serious thought.


My thoughts exactly! I saw a photo of those boots in one of my recent knitting magazines and loved them!


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

If you make a pair of these socks, please keep in mind that they don't have the "stretch" of a regular pair of knitted socks.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd like to know the materials required, at least -- SOMETHING that would clue us in on how to make them. I emailed the "contact us" on the web page. If I get any response, I'll post something here. Was near a JoAnn's this afternoon, looking for some solid colored sock yarns to at least try what the videos showed. Could not find ANY sock yarn whatsoever!! That'll be the last time I go to JoAnn's. I did find some of those "bon-bons," the tiny little skeins that come about 8 to a bag -- $9.99 each!! Too rich for MY blood!!! Going back to my LYS or online!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Our JoAnn's has a lot of sock yarn...and Craftsy.com has some Woolease solid color sock yarn on clearance that will work well for this; I found some skeins at Tuesday Morning (orange and brown) and think I'll go back tomorrow to see if there are any other colors. But, you probably don't have any Tuesday Morning stores in your location--how about Hobby Lobby stores?



impatient knitter said:


> I'd like to know the materials required, at least -- SOMETHING that would clue us in on how to make them. I emailed the "contact us" on the web page. If I get any response, I'll post something here. Was near a JoAnn's this afternoon, looking for some solid colored sock yarns to at least try what the videos showed. Could not find ANY sock yarn whatsoever!! That'll be the last time I go to JoAnn's. I did find some of those "bon-bons," the tiny little skeins that come about 8 to a bag -- $9.99 each!! Too rich for MY blood!!! Going back to my LYS or online!!


----------



## mmrmein (Feb 2, 2013)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lonely-socks-club-entrelac-sock

Search entrelac sock on Ravelry. There are 2 pages of various types.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks interesting, may give it a try. Thanks


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Very unique and pretty flashy. It looks like a tube sock. Great job.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh my. My granddaughter would love them but I think they would drive her grandma to drink - heavily.


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

aren't they FUN?


----------



## stitchingfree (Oct 30, 2012)

They look like tube socks, no heel shaping. I have the book "Sock knitting Master Class" by Ann Budd, and there is a pattern in it for Entrelac socks, with heel shaping. Although I enjoy a challenge, don't think I want to try Entrelac socks! Too much texture! 

Cheers,
Judy


----------



## Linuxgirl (May 25, 2013)

stitchingfree said:


> They look like tube socks, no heel shaping. I have the book "Sock knitting Master Class" by Ann Budd, and there is a pattern in it for Entrelac socks, with heel shaping. Although I enjoy a challenge, don't think I want to try Entrelac socks! Too much texture!
> 
> Cheers,
> Judy


No, they do have a heel, if you check out the Lavelry link. They look rather interesting, but I think I would prefer a stockinette sole.


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I could not get the pattern to come up! Did anyone else?


A Google search for Rainbow Entrelac socks led to a Ravelry page for Lonely Socks and on the bottom left of the page is the link for the book where the pattern can be found.

The link is http://www.amazon.com/Think-Outside-Sox-Knitters-Magazine/dp/1933064188%3FSubscriptionId%3DAKIAIVR5RCD3ZTXIG7RA%26tag%3Dravelry-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3D1933064188


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

I don't know if I have it in me to try. Love making socks but this might be to intense for me.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

Is there a written pattern. All I could find is the pictures. It would be interesting to try.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

Grandma Kiera said:


> I am not a sock knitter, but I came across this pattern and thought it would be interesting to those of you who do.
> 
> http://alldaychic.com/rainbow-patch-knitted-socks-idea-diy/


Fabulous! Thank you.


----------



## kybrat (Dec 19, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> I could not get the pattern to come up! Did anyone else?


No, I didn't see a full pattern either. However, I pulled up Ravelry, and there are a zillion entrelac patterns.....socks included. Pick your poison.


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

I posted the same picture April 3rd, here us the link for the socks.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lonely-socks-club-entrelac-sock


----------



## Louisew (Oct 14, 2012)

Louisew said:


> I posted the same picture April 3rd, here us the link for the socks.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lonely-socks-club-entrelac-sock


No this is not the correct one.... I can't find it anymore....weird


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

thanks for the pattern


----------



## Soandsew4 (Sep 15, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I could not get the pattern to come up! Did anyone else?


Couldn't get it out here in the wilderness.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks too complicated for me, I have a hard enough time with just regular socks"


----------



## Marynica23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Where is the pattern for these socks? I couldn't find it either!! Instructions please! Does anyone know how to find the pattern???


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Marynica23 said:


> Where is the pattern for these socks? I couldn't find it either!! Instructions please! Does anyone know how to find the pattern???


From my previous post....

A Google search for Rainbow Entrelac socks led to a Ravelry page for Lonely Socks and on the bottom left of the page is the link for the book where the pattern can be found.

The link is http://www.amazon.com/Think-Outside-Sox-Knitters-Magazine/dp/1933064188%3FSubscriptionId%...


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Don't know if I would find these socks very comfortable to wear.


----------

